# Alright boys, time to show some support...



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

cool. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I ain't got no schwag for a raffle because I'm not a business. I could maybe custom wrap a rod to raffle. Or I could just send you a check and you could go buy something to raffle off. 

Can you change the date to a day when my baby mama is not supposed to be having a baby?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lol...cant change date, but tell baby moma to hold it in for one more day.

would love to have a custom wrap bro, folks love their rods you know :-?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

baby mama loved your recomendation to hold it in one more day :

bought all the supplies yesterday. Got the grip and reel seat epoxied on yesterday. Rod is gonna be bad azz and definitely not the standard issue design. 

there are a few other rod builders on this forum that might pony up a donation for a great cause. hint, hint you guys!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Curtis - Still need donations?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Curtis - Still need donations?


I'm sure his answer will emphatically be yes.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, I emailed him. There will be a sweet TDI custom rod in the raffle.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

curtis, have you contacted vince at skinnywaterculture.com yet?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Yep, I emailed him.  There will be a sweet TDI custom rod in the raffle.


cool. good stuff.

put the first coat of glass on yesterday afternoon for my offering. Hopefully I can get the second/final coat on Saturday and get it over to Curtis.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what is the deadline DATE for you to recieve donations for the raffle ??
thanks Curtis -anytide


----------

